# Omnisphere: tilt the velocity sensitivity across the keyboard?



## Steve_Karl (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi there,
I occasionally run into a situation where a particular patch needs to be more (or sometimes less) responsive to velocity depending on the place on the keyboard I'm playing.
Sometimes I want the upper range to be less responsive. It depends on the patch.

I know it can be done by scaling the velocity in the DAW but it would be great to find a way to write it into the patch.
I also know it can be done in my keyboard but that's more difficult. 
I don't want to go there because the keyboard is good where it is for just about all libraries I use.

So ... 
Imagine a totally horizontal line that would be an equal balance all the way across the keyboard.
If I could find a way to tilt that line, lower on the bottom then we'd have a slight incline going from left (lower) to right (higher).

Is there a way to write this into a patch in Omnisphere?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve_Karl (Feb 4, 2020)

Spectrasonics support pointed me towards a mod source called "Bias" which looks to be just what I was hoping.









Bias - Omnisphere 2 - 2.8


Bias is a useful Modulation Source which can be applied to any of Omnisphere’s modulatable targets. Bias has a user-defined “Bias Point” (any key on the...




support.spectrasonics.net


----------

